# Video



## TX_BB (Dec 25, 2004)

What does it take to serve QT video on a website? I'd like make sure my website can handle it.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

It depends on how large the video is, whether you intend to stream the video or just allow people to download it, how many individual files, etc.

Is this a site you run yourself?  How much bandwidth are you allotted?  How many people do you intend to allow to access it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2004)

There are a couple of ways to do it.
The easiest, is to simply place the files up, and link to them.

For more complex info, see http://www.inc.com/articles/2001/07/23376.html


----------

